# 2009 Haunt Conventions.. Which one?



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

If you could only choose a single convention in 09 which one would you choose and why.. Proximity aside ..


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Im going to Ironstock. I want to hit some different ones but this will be the last year so I will not miss out.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't think I could just choose one.


----------

